# Exposing her



## SuperBear (Jan 27, 2015)

my wife and I have been married for over 10 years now. Sexually, she gives me everything I need. We role-play, tried going to a few sex clubs, We keep it fresh.

every time I have a new fantasy or turn on, we try it out. she is very open minded and wants to give me what I want. Of course she has her limits just like all humans do and there are a few things she wouldn't do (yet). 

Over the last several weeks, I've posted some images of her, nude online on various forums. I keep her face hidden and the background as well, as much as I can. I modify parts of her body (making her boobs bigger/smaller etc), This is a huge turn on for me. I masturbate frequently looking at her images online and having discussions with other men about her and her photos.

I know this is a problem.. I know I should stop.. I just can't really bring myself to do it. I keep postponing it as I enjoy it so much. It's selfish, I know. I just can't help it.

it feels good getting that off of my chest.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Just a point of clarification: Does your wife know you're posting her nude photos online in this manner?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Does she know you are posting her naked pictures on the internet and discussing them with other men?


----------



## SuperBear (Jan 27, 2015)

she doesn't know.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Tell her.


----------



## SuperBear (Jan 27, 2015)

Jellybeans said:


> Tell her.


I can't do that.. i just can't tell her.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What you're doing is not just morally wrong, it's also illegal. You should tell her, and seek therapy to figure out why you're driving to do this. 

C


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

SuperBear said:


> she doesn't know.





Jellybeans said:


> Tell her.





SuperBear said:


> I can't do that.. i just can't tell her.




Dude. That's just not okay.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

SuperBear said:


> she doesn't know.


You need help. 

You have all that going in your relationship, she does everything you want sexually and you have violated that trust.

I'm not sure how many single actions are unforgivable in a marriage but that has to be way up at the top of the list.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

SuperBear said:


> *I can't do that.. i just can't tell her*.


You *can*. You are just *choosing* not to.

It's gonna be way worse if she finds out on her own.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

this is an unhealthy obsession.

your violating your wife by posting these images of her.

how would you feel if she did this to you and made parts of you bigger and masturbated to them? behind your back without your consent.


----------



## SuperBear (Jan 27, 2015)

Jellybeans said:


> You *can*. You are just *choosing* not to.
> 
> It's gonna be way worse if she finds out on her own.


of course you're right. I know I need to tell her. just need to find the courage.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

SuperBear said:


> of course you're right. I know I need to tell her. just need to find the courage.


You need to find a therapist as well.

And the title of your thread, Exposing Her. You are exposing yourself. Your wife has been displayed for all to see and not exposed. Irresponsible on your part. No respect for your W.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

dude, sorry--that's a total d!ck move.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> this is an unhealthy obsession.
> 
> your violating your wife by posting these images of her.
> 
> how would you feel if she did this to you and made parts of you bigger and masturbated to them? behind your back without your consent.


That might not be the right question to ask someone with a compulsion.


----------



## Cleaver Brooks (Jan 19, 2014)

Your messing up a great sex life by not having a boundry YOU won't cross. Its a short step to something worse. Tell her


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Apart from the legal implications I guess you'd be ok with her posting pics of you with an enlarged d!ck and masturbating to them? 

You have no idea how this could ruin her life if someone figures out its her. But hey, as long as you're turned on right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Honest question, did you think you were gonna get responses telling you this is great and a high five? Your wife seems very sexually satisfying for you and there are a lot of men on here that would kill for 1/3 of what you are getting and you are going to throw it all away.

There are obsessions i get that, but at some point the respect you should have for her should take over that feeling.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Man, how disgusting!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

SuperBear said:


> of course you're right. I know I need to tell her. just need to find the courage.


At the very least 

1. don't post any more photos. 

2. see if you can get some of them deleted. You could always tell the porn site they were copyrighted photos you posted and that may provide the excuse to take them down. The problem is that they have probably been copies and are now part of some Russian or eastern European porn site.

Not a good move. At least take some steps to undo the damage you have done.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

SuperBear said:


> my wife and I have been married for over 10 years now. Sexually, she gives me everything I need. We role-play, tried going to a few sex clubs, We keep it fresh.
> 
> every time I have a new fantasy or turn on, we try it out. she is very open minded and wants to give me what I want. Of course she has her limits just like all humans do and there are a few things she wouldn't do (yet).
> 
> ...





Rowan said:


> Just a point of clarification: Does your wife know you're posting her nude photos online in this manner?





SuperBear said:


> she doesn't know.


This is so amazingly f#cked up.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm going to make a guess that this poster comes back tomorrow to tell us all that he told his wife and it turned her on and then he will be hoping men here PM him for the pics.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Yuck. Just yuck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I'm going to make a guess that this poster comes back tomorrow to tell us all that he told his wife and it turned her on and then he will be hoping men here PM him for the pics.


&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56840;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

When we were younger, ex and I were small-time exhibitionists. Like yourself I also found the idea of others being sexually excited for her a turn on for me. However, I've never done anything without her consent nor the consent of previous/current lovers.

I understand the turn on, but what you are doing is disrespecting her privacy and trust. Either stop, or ask for her consent. You'll be surprised how forthcoming many women can be when fantasies are discussed transparently.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> At the very least
> 
> 1. don't post any more photos.
> 
> ...


This. 


OP, you seriously need help. 

:rules:


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

SuperBear said:


> I know this is a problem.. I know I should stop.. I just can't really bring myself to do it. I keep postponing it as I enjoy it so much. It's selfish, I know. I just can't help it.


Yes, you can stop doing it. You're an adult. You have control of your actions. If it's really such a huge issue for you, then you need professional help. 

Even if she is unrecognisable, it is a huge invasion of privacy and abuse of trust. I wouldn't even hesitate to call it sexual assault. You NEED to tell her (and let her kill you if she wants to, I would).


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

badsanta said:


> My wife will *not* let me post actual photos of her online, so I have to make drawings. Oh my gawd she is so hot! I can't stop myself...


Hey, I recognize her! I went to school with her!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

SuperBear said:


> she doesn't know.


Wow. Get thee into counseling. You are going to risk all this on a lie that is so completely useless? Scary.


----------



## Green Eyes (Nov 20, 2014)

You must tell your wife. She has a right to know. And talking about her naked body with other men, very disrespectful.


----------

